# New Mexican Restaurant in Koloa



## Kauai Kid (Dec 15, 2011)

Tortilla Republic is in Koloa a stone's throw from the roundabout in the new shopping center.

We had tacos's there today.  One Mahi Mahi and another beef.

Without a doubt the worst Mexican food ever. 

The shells were cold, the contents were cold, and the taco's were are most 5" long with a big blob of Avacado Slopped on top.

Outrageously expensive $16.00 for two and the chips (cold also) and salsa sampler were $4.50

Avoid this place like the plague. 


Sterling


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2011)

Sterling

Is there a place you can recommend in Koloa? We've never stopped there but 
we're going to go to the distillery in February and thought we would try
someplace new to eat when we go. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## RichardL (Dec 16, 2011)

*2nd worst restaurant  Joe's on the Green*

Joe's on the Green, has a great location on the local golf course.  We enjoyed last year.  Last month the service was poor, and the food was plain and boring.  As we were leaving to large tour buses arrived, so now I know how they pay the rent.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 16, 2011)

May I ask why you would choose to have Mexican food in Hawaii? 

Isn't it kind of like going to Texas and ordering Hawaiian food?


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 16, 2011)

I think you actually have to work hard to screw up tacos! Third worst restaurant in Poipu Beach (and I know others will vehemently disagree) Brenecke's Beach Broiler- blah food, every condiment is an upcharge. (I am also not a fan of Bubba's Burgers). Also, avoid the restaurants at the Sheraton. They were great 5 years ago but had gone way down hill when I ate there two years ago.

Recommendations: for breakfast we like Joe's on the Green or Kalaheo Cafe and Coffee Company. For fast cheap lunches: Puka Dogs, shrimp truck by the roundabout, Shrimp Station (pretty far away from Koloa). For sit down dinner-mod price and Hawaiian Kitsch- Keoki's Paradise, wonderful italian: Casablanca at the Kiahuna Swim and Tennis Club. For upscale I can recommend Roy's Poipu Bar and Grill, but they have no water views. For water views and okay food- Beach House.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 16, 2011)

ricoba said:


> May I ask why you would choose to have Mexican food in Hawaii?
> 
> Isn't it kind of like going to Texas and ordering Hawaiian food?



Highly recommended by a local.  Who apparently doesn't have our taste buds.  

Sterling


----------



## shellboy (Dec 16, 2011)

Can't remember the name, but the best Mexican restaurant on Kauai is located in Wailua between the Wailua river and the Coconut Marketplace, in the Kinipopo Shopping Center.


----------



## Kel (Dec 17, 2011)

Monaco's Taqueria in Kinipopo Shopping Center is our favorite and Mariachi’s Mexican Restaurant in Nawiliwili Harbor is a close second.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 18, 2011)

There is a take away only Mexican Restaurant literally a hole in the wall where you order and pick up your food in Koloa.  Been sometime since we ate their food but it must have been reasonable, as I don't have any bad memories, or indigestion thinking of it.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2011)

If I come across that hole in the wall, it won't scare me away now.


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Dec 19, 2011)

The hole in the wall is called Da Crack 

http://web.me.com/lucaselliot/Da_Crack/Welcome.html

I have  heard good things about it - we will see soon!


----------



## cambria (Dec 19, 2011)

A taco truck, Chalupa's, is parked behind the Koloa shopping center.  The fish tacos are excellent.  Prices are reasonable for Hawaii.  

My wife thinks the coconut shrimp at the Shrimp Station is worth the drive.  The place across the street is also very good.

The banana-pineapple pancakes at the Tip Top Cafe in Lihue are outrageous.  It is a local's favorite.  Don't be put off by the location.  It is the coffee shop for a very basic motel.

Enjoy.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 19, 2011)

ricoba said:


> May I ask why you would choose to have Mexican food in Hawaii?
> 
> Isn't it kind of like going to Texas and ordering Hawaiian food?




Heyyy!  We only eat Mexican food once or twice a week. 
The rest of the week we eat BBQ.*


Sterling,
I must say, I got excited and was licking my chops reading about the new Mexican restaurant and the Mahi Mahi tacos until I read the next sentence.  Darn it!


----------



## puppymommo (Dec 19, 2011)

I've seen this thread before but today I processed it as "New Mexican" Restaurant instead of New "Mexican Restaurant".   Having lived in New Mexico for 5 years of my childhood, I am always excited about the idea of a "New Mexican" restaurant!


----------



## scrapngen (Dec 20, 2011)

puppymommo said:


> I've seen this thread before but today I processed it as "New Mexican" Restaurant instead of New "Mexican Restaurant".   Having lived in New Mexico for 5 years of my childhood, I am always excited about the idea of a "New Mexican" restaurant!



I did the same thing!! Grew up in New Mexico, too, and read the thread the same way. LOL!


----------



## sailingman22 (Dec 20, 2011)

We also recommend Monaco's Taqueria in Kinipopo Shopping Center. Excellent food and very reasonable prices.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Sterling
> 
> Is there a place you can recommend in Koloa? We've never stopped there but
> we're going to go to the distillery in February and thought we would try
> someplace new to eat when we go. Thanks for any ideas.



Kalapaki Joe's

The sandwich shop in the Big Save Grocery.  5*

Joe's on the Green for breakfast.  Lunch we had wasn't bad either.

Back two days and already dreaming about June in Princeville.

Hawaii is an expensive addiction, but worth it.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Sterling, we'll check them out while we're there. I know what you mean
about Hawaii, we're at 52 days and counting.


----------

